# GPS tagging with Camera Connect App - how to stop disconnecting?



## LesC (Apr 21, 2019)

I've found the feature to tag images with GPS data form my phone works quite well but often the App disconnects. I sometimes turn camera off - don't know if that matters as bluetooth remains on. Also maybe I should stop battery optimisation on phone for the Camera Connect App? Any other tips?


----------



## Jack (Apr 22, 2019)

I can tell that I had this same issue with my iPhone and the fix for me was to make sure Camera Connect was in the foreground before I locked my phone and put it back in my pocket. If I can remember to do that, the Bluetooth connection and GPS location come up right away every time I turn my EOS R on.


----------



## David the street guy (May 6, 2019)

I haven't even been able to make it work in the first place… I really feel dumb!


----------

